# Any 'What the Devildry' songs lately?



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 14, 2009)

Simple. Any songs that make no sense at all, o.o-worthy music video, or just songs that make you go WTF, on purpose or not?

Before anyone says this, I'll vote for  Jizz in My Pants by The Lonely.

...At least I know where the "Jizzed in My Pants" thing comes from. o_o


----------



## Departure Song (Apr 14, 2009)

Mandragora Scream - Dark Lantern

Awesome in addition to being completely fucked-up.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 14, 2009)

Serge Gainsbourg has some pretty creepy songs, if that counts as 'what the'. The worst part is that you don't really realise they're weird until you listen to them a couple of times.
In Marilou Sous La Neige, he gets increasingly annoyed at the girl (Marilou) and if you listen carefully you understand that he _burns her alive_ or otherwise kills her with a fire extinguisher at the end. The 'Neige' (snow) is, as he says, 'the carbonic snow of the fire extinguisher. The song's super pleasant-sounding too, which just makes it weirder.
Sex Shop has a fairly straightforward title but the whole song is him calling a girl a whore and accusing her of having had sex with some other guy before asking her to describe how it was.
La Décadanse is also a bit creepy because he throws off some major rape-vibes at some bits but it's no worse than other efforts. Lemon Incest can be weird if you take it as face-value (it's just about normal fatherly love, he was just trying to shock the audience with the title and lyrics :v)

Chere Inconnue by Benjamin Biolay is very weird once you listen to it a little carefully and see it's a song from a stalker's point of view.

In just plain 'what the hell' territory there's a bunch of Beatles songs (I Am the Walrus, Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds, Strawberry Fields Forever, etc), Animal Collective's Peacebone is fairly odd and lots of The Smiths tunes are a bit weird ('I'd like to drop my trousers to the Queen/Every sensible child will know what it means').

That's all I've got for now :v


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 14, 2009)

Mirror in the Bathroom by The English Beat.  It's very wtf-worthy. (and yes it's about what you think it is.)

what _adds_ to the wtf of it for me is that my _mother_ showed it to me, too.

She had to explain it to my brother.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't have a link to it, but I'd say "If I Had a Million Dollars" by The Barenaked Ladys is wierd. It's wierd in the fact that their so silly when they sing it. At one part they talk about the food they would put in a small fridge in a tree house they would own if they had the money.
Silly silly silly... XD


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 14, 2009)

Notoriously Unknown said:


> I don't have a link to it, but I'd say "If I Had a Million Dollars" by The Barenaked Ladys is wierd. It's wierd in the fact that their so silly when they sing it. At one part they talk about the food they would put in a small fridge in a tree house they would own if they had the money.
> Silly silly silly... XD


A good amount of BNL's songs are silly. Y'know if you're not counting the gut-wrenchingly sad ones...
"One Week" much?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 14, 2009)

RandomTyphoon said:


> A good amount of BNL's songs are silly. Y'know if you're not counting the gut-wrenchingly sad ones...
> "One Week" much?


I forgot about that one. If you actualy try to listen to all of the fast talking they do then it's quite the odd song. XD
"Like Kurasowa I made mad films. 'K I don't make films, but if I did they'd have a samurai."


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 14, 2009)

Notoriously Unknown said:


> I forgot about that one. If you actualy try to listen to all of the fast talking they do then it's quite the odd song. XD
> "Like Kurasowa I made mad films. 'K I don't make films, but if I did they'd have a samurai."


"Chickity china the chinese chicken,You have a drumstick and your brain stops tickin,Watchin x-files with no lights on, were dans la maison,I hope the smoking mans in this one,Like harrison ford Im getting frantic,Like sting Im tantric,Like snickers, guaranteed to satisfy...

Point taken.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 15, 2009)

I thought 'detachable penis' by King Missile was pretty wtf-worthy but I can't find a decent youtube vid.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 15, 2009)

Detachable Penis is the best song.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah, it's a pretty good song actually.


----------



## Minish (Apr 15, 2009)

Dschinghis Khan by Dschinghas Khan, which I think was Germany's Eurovision song years ago, is disturbing and yet... awesome. :D And absolutely hilarious.

ESPECIALLY IF YOU WATCH THE GUY IN THE MIDDLE PRETENDING TO BE GENGHIS KHAN. HE IS AWESOME.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 15, 2009)

Unexpect.

And Manowar. Always Manowar.


----------



## Noctowl (Apr 15, 2009)

RandomTyphoon said:


> Before anyone says this, I'll vote for  Jizz in My Pants by The Lonely.
> 
> ...At least I know where the "Jizzed in My Pants" thing comes from. o_o


Aaaa...I was gonna say that. My brother kept playing it. O.o


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Apr 17, 2009)

Gives You Hell - The All-American Rejects

One of the only super-mainstream songs I really, really love. Just because it makes me laugh, and, yes, go "WTF?" Especially the part where it sounds like they hired the NFL to sing. I laughed out loud the first few times I heard it. I still smile at it, as it always catches me off-guard no matter how many times I listen to it.


----------



## Eye of Gorgon (Apr 19, 2009)

One word: YATTA!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 21, 2009)

Gomez-Machismo

The song itself isn't too weird (Except for the He's into that,that spiritul stuff. xD)
But the music video-and really, this is official- is the most freaky thing. The first 32-ish seconds, the singer is holding the camera to his face and is probably wasted.
At 1:00, there's this dance. Neveer fails t'make me laugh. xD


----------

